# Is this normal...? Video attached



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Before I give my opinion/educated guess on this, can someone explain to me what's going on here? ..He does this all the time...Only with this bedding....He also goes to town on it....Might not be of any importance, or a stupid question, but I'm just wanting to know what's going on....My dog thinking ability is limited. School me please 

Hmmm - YouTube

Hmm 2 - YouTube


----------



## ZoeD1217 (Feb 7, 2014)

First.... He's adorable! ! My Zoe does that with her blanket....it's like she's sucking on it almost and the corner she does it to is not Shredded but incredibly worn down with tiny holes. She also bunches sheets/towels up and tries to hump them. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

You need to go on amazon.com, select Fidelco guide dogs as a smile rewards beneficiary and buy more appropriate chew toys? 

https://www.fidelco.org/AmazonSmile


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Buy him some natural cotton ropes, Zeus chews his rope like that with back teeth. i bet his back teeth are coming in still and applying pressure helps him with pain.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Jack has been doing this since he was a puppy - still doing it after many years.
"Nurses" the fur off his toys"


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

He has many, many chew toys, bones, etc....It appears all his teeth are up...I will have to confirm the far back teeth,,,I'm not 100%... He will usually wad the bed up and hump it, then he starts this mouthing thing.....I will hit Pet Sense up tomorrow to get him a couple things in case his back teeth aren't fully in.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

I would not be too worried, super cute!


----------



## Jakesworld (Mar 4, 2014)

I had a GSD that sucked on his teddy his whole life. He was extremely intelligent, stable, loyal and protective. I always thought it was because he was weaned young, but maybe not. He also would bring teddy to bed. He lived a long life, and was buried with "teddy" since he loved him so much. Now, we have a 8 month old GSD, Jake, I saw him suckin on a stuffed toy a few weeks ago. But just that once. We also have a shihtzu, he sucks on his stuffed squirrel all the time. Our other two dogs (both females) don't . So, I think it's not that uncommon. No worries.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It's not truly normal. It's called blanket sucking and it can be an OCD behavior. There seems to be a genetic basis for it. Click below for more. 

Help for OCD Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article

Obsessive Compulsive Behavior in Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article

Interesting article all around (4 years old): http://www.nytimes.com/2010/01/19/science/19dogs.html?_r=0

Dogs, humans affected by OCD have similar brain abnormalities | Tufts Now

Old post: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...inners-tail-chasers-non-spinners-chasers.html


----------



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> It's not truly normal. It's called blanket sucking and it can be an OCD behavior. There seems to be a genetic basis for it. Click below for more.
> 
> Help for OCD Dogs - Whole Dog Journal Article
> 
> ...


Interesting articles. After reading I've been paying attention. This isn't something that he does all the time. He might do it a couple times a day, but usually only after he attempts humping his bed. I will keep an eye on the behavior.


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

2 of my dogs do it all the time with their blankets. It's comforting to them. They fall asleep doing it 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

*is this normal/blanket sucking*

My 2 year old GSD did it all the time up until just recently. He would blanket suck his bedding, the couch, anything soft. It was always accompanied by whining, as if he was distressed or anxious. The video of your dog looks EXACTLY like what my dog does. 
I made the mistake of playing with a laser pointer with him one day, and that has now led to the OCD behavior of chasing shadows and light reflections. 
The blanket sucking has taken second place to shadow chasing, his main obsession.

I wish I would have known about the connection between OCD and behavior like blanket sucking when he was a pup. I know the earlier you treat OCD behaviors, the more likely you are to stop them.

And knowing that I had a dog with OCD, I would never have introduced a laser pointer into his world!


----------



## bearmyth (Sep 2, 2013)

thanks for the articles!
I'm struggling with my dog's OCD behaviors, and the more I know, the better I understand it.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Apr 26, 2010)

I have nothing of value to add, just wanted to say cute pup and I LOVE the photobombing kid. lol
(I'm usually not a huge fan of people pups, either)


----------

